# Apollo Justice's picture thread



## Apollo Justice (Jan 11, 2012)

I figured I'd start a thread of my T's 






My freshly molted Avicularia braunshauseni eating a freshly molted roach 

Pseudhapalopus Sp blue (male)






cyriocosmus ritae






GBB (mature female)






More to come!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261167,-119.217932

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 11, 2012)

> Pseudhapalopus Sp blue


Tell me about this species, please.  Very handsome!
(Oops, sorry, I think I got a little drool on the picture...)


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 11, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Tell me about this species, please.  Very handsome!
> (Oops, sorry, I think I got a little drool on the picture...)


To be completely  honest I don't know a whole lot about them. What I do know is that they are a dwarf Sp only get about 3"-3.5" males lose the blue rump at maturity. They like it a little on the humid side. And I'll be breeding them as soon as me male matures. Lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261135,-119.217843


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out for you posting about egg sacs and babies.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 11, 2012)

More pics! 
Brachypelma klassi (female)






homoeomma Sp blue (immature male)






Homoeomma Sp Blue (immature female)






Avicularia purpurea (mature female)








---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261081,-119.217890


----------



## matt82 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great selection of T's so far, the dwarf species are really catching my interest lately... that A. braunshauseni is colouring up nicely   Ditto on the above comments on Pseudhapalopus Sp blue, amazing.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 11, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Great selection of T's so far, the dwarf species are really catching my interest lately... that A. braunshauseni is colouring up nicely   Ditto on the above comments on Pseudhapalopus Sp blue, amazing.


Thank you!  
My wife hates the dwarf Sp. Lol but they are really fun


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261136,-119.217923


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 12, 2012)

You just like to make me slobber on my keyboard, don't you?  LOL  Nice collection!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 15, 2012)

Just checked on my Lasiodora itabunae and it's in premolt! yea!







A very thirsty 4" female Brachypelma albiceps 








---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261027,-119.217897


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 15, 2012)

More pics!! 

Lasiodora klugi






Another pic of my Homoemma Sp blue immature male






My Cyriocosmus ritae taking down a dubia nymph 








---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261100,-119.218183


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 18, 2012)

Just got home to find not 1, not 2, but 4 of my T's in very heavy premolt
My Brachypelma angustum, Lasiodora itabunae, Lasiodora klugi, and one of my Xenethis Sp blue all look like they're going molt with in the next few day. 
And to top it off I just checked one of my Avicularia diversipes molted! It's going to be a good week! I'll take pics as soon as I can 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261135,-119.217932


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 23, 2012)

Some new pics

Grammostola actaeon:






Aphonopelma seemanni:






Xenethis Sp blue (heavy premolt)







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261079,-119.217968


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 28, 2012)

Just rehoused my very gravid G . pulchra







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261057,-119.217945


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 28, 2012)

My freshly molted Xenethis Sp blue







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261104,-119.217849

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got home from work to find my L. klugi on it's back. I think its female 







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261109,-119.217922


----------



## Ashbosh (Jan 29, 2012)

Loving your collection Sir. Stunning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## matt82 (Jan 29, 2012)

Those Ts got some major junk in the trunk!!  I love the C .ritae, what size is it in that photo?

cheers


----------



## Rob1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice collection. I wish I had taken more pictures of my collection when it was at it's peak back on '06.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 29, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Those Ts got some major junk in the trunk!!  I love the C .ritae, what size is it in that photo?
> 
> cheers


About 1.5"


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.262763,-119.229665


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jan 29, 2012)

Ashbosh said:


> Loving your collection Sir. Stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Why thank you very much. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261176,-119.217902


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 29, 2012)

I really dig that freshly molted Xenethis sp. blue! What a beautiful creature. I hope to get some of those one day!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a pic of my fresh MM Avicularia ulrichea 







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261142,-119.218028


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 9, 2012)

Female Homoeomma Sp blue molting. 










She literally flipped over seconds after I took the last pic. 





and the flap that made my day.  






---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261060,-119.218070


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 10, 2012)

oh my gosh!  you have great looking T's!!  I love the purpurea and the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue!!  I have never seen the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue before but me wants!!  haha


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 10, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> oh my gosh!  you have great looking T's!!  I love the purpurea and the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue!!  I have never seen the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue before but me wants!!  haha


Thank you. I'm currently working on breeding my Pseudhapalopus Sp blue, but my female went into premolt. So now it's just the waiting game. as for the Avicularia purpurea she is probably my favorite in my collection. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261129,-119.217871


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 10, 2012)

Apollo Justice said:


> Thank you. I'm currently working on breeding my Pseudhapalopus Sp blue, but my female went into premolt. So now it's just the waiting game. as for the Avicularia purpurea she is probably my favorite in my collection.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261129,-119.217871


A. Purpurea was supposed to be my first T but it died when it got here and it was the last one she had.  =(  So I got a versicolor instead.  I am still waiting for her to have my purpureas!  

If you breed successfully the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue how much would you sell slings for?


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 10, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> A. Purpurea was supposed to be my first T but it died when it got here and it was the last one she had.  =(  So I got a versicolor instead.  I am still waiting for her to have my purpureas!
> 
> If you breed successfully the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue how much would you sell slings for?


Thats a bummer about the Purpurea. 
If and only if I get a successful sac I'd propAbly sell them around $50-$60 a sling. But no ones ever bred them before in the US so only time will tell. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261530,-119.217922


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 10, 2012)

Apollo Justice said:


> Thats a bummer about the Purpurea.
> If and only if I get a successful sac I'd propAbly sell them around $50-$60 a sling. But no ones ever bred them before in the US so only time will tell.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!  I hope you breed them!  I would buy one from you!  =)


----------



## Shrike (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, that Pseudhapalopus Sp blue is a great looking T.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Feb 10, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Wow, that Pseudhapalopus Sp blue is a great looking T.


Thank you very much. Everyone seems to be liking them. I'm going to try and take a few more pic of them, they're a little tough to photograph cause they never hold still and try to bolt as soon as I open their container. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261095,-119.217980


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 3, 2012)

New additions!!
Avicularia versicolor (just the butt . )






Cyriocosmus sellatus






And my Homoeomma Sp blue decided to take a stroll onto my hand. (personally one of my favorite T's) 







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261091,-119.217928


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 3, 2012)

Why do I look at your picture thread?  Just makes me revise my wish list.  LOL  Nice Ts!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 3, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Why do I look at your picture thread?  Just makes me revise my wish list.  LOL  Nice Ts!


LOL!!! Expect to add some more to your wish list cause I just bought 3 new T's  and expect new pics next week. And I think I'm going to make you quote my signature. Lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261138,-119.217830


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL  What did you get?  I just ordered some more myself...  and looking hard at a couple of others.  Sort of wish I had included C. sellatus in that order.  Dang, this addiction!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 4, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> LOL What did you get?  I just ordered some more myself...  and looking hard at a couple of others.  Sort of wish I had included C. sellatus in that order.  Dang, this addiction!


I got a nhandu tripepii and a pair of grammostola iheringi


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261074,-119.217483


----------



## BrettG (Mar 4, 2012)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMmm tripepii...Congrats.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 4, 2012)

Mind if I ask where you got the N. tripepii, Apollo?


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 4, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Mind if I ask where you got the N. tripepii, Apollo?


I got a 4.5" female from newflvr (Kevin)


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.240887,-119.264456


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 4, 2012)

BrettG said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMmm tripepii...Congrats.


Lol I got it cause of how much I saw you talking about them . 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.240602,-119.264503


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 6, 2012)

New Arrivals!
nhandu tripepii






grammostola iheringi
Mature Female






Grammostola iheringi
Immature Male







---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261101,-119.217955


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 12, 2012)

Got some new additions today! I'm gonna take pics tomorrow but here's a list of what I got today. 
Poecilotheria metallica
MF Bonnetina rudolfi
Aphonopelma bicoloratum


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sfpwf4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 12, 2012)

Poecilotheria metallica (sling)






MF Bonnetina rudolfi (in need of a molt)






Aphonopelma bicoloratum






Sorry for the cruddy pics I'll try and get better ones later. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ht2nin


----------



## paassatt (Mar 12, 2012)

Where did you get the A. bicoloratum?


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 12, 2012)

Joe Rossi


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?j2rpg2


----------



## matt82 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great shots and a really interesting collection there, very nice!  I don't know which I prefer, the Nhandu tripepii or Bonnetina rudolfi, think the Nhandu just edges it, beautiful spider.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 13, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Great shots and a really interesting collection there, very nice!  I don't know which I prefer, the Nhandu tripepii or Bonnetina rudolfi, think the Nhandu just edges it, beautiful spider.


Thank you! It is indeed an interesting collection. The are both in need of a molt, and then when they both molt then it'll be a (metaphorical) fight to see which is prettier. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uderjh


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 15, 2012)

Freshly molted MF Pseudhapolous Sp blue












---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qqxlhi


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 16, 2012)

You know I'm watching your picture thread.    That is a fine looking spider!
Freshly molted female, huh?  Don't you have a MM, too?   How's he faring?


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 16, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> You know I'm watching your picture thread.    That is a fine looking spider!
> Freshly molted female, huh?  Don't you have a MM, too?   How's he faring?


I do indeed have a MM, and I tried pairing them last night and it go so well. The male got really close to the female drummed once and then she took off the opposite direction.  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?03amph


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 16, 2012)

> The male got really close to the female drummed once and then she took off the opposite direction.


:-(
Well, maybe she'll eventually take a fancy to him...


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 27, 2012)

Well it's the 50th post so I'll make it a good one. Let's start!

freshly molted female Grammostola actaeon






Super Freshly molted (today) confirmed female 3.5"  avicularia diversipes






My smaller unsexed Avicularia diversipes






Pics of the pairing of the Pseudhapalopus Sp blue. 






My super tiny Aphonapelma bicoloratum 






My 6"+ Brachypelma klassi 






Hapalopus Sp Colombia "large"










---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hfo5bb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 3, 2012)

New addition!
Female Brachypelma emilia







---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ffwkku


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet A. diversipes! Can't wait for mine to grow


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 19, 2012)

Two freshly molted T's 

Lasiodora itabunae confirmed female






My other Immature male Pseudhapalopus Sp. blue 







---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fjwk4m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 22, 2012)

More molts!!

Xenethis immanis (suspect male)





The old exo






And there's more to come take a look at this. My Nhandu tripepii just went into premolt. 






And here's a pic of my other female Brachypelma klassi. 






I also have 7 other T's in premolt so expect a lot of pics in the next few months. 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ywem5v


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jun 2, 2012)

New arrival!!!!! I won this girl in a Facebook auction
6"+ Female P. metallica





 ( I did not take this pic but if you look at the top right corner you will see her name. And I do have permission to use this photo here)

Fresh molts

Acanthoscurria geniculata about 7.5"+ now






Female Brachypelma klassi 5.5"






Female Brachypelma albiceps 6"






Female Bonnetina rudloffi






Xenethis Sp blue






6" female Grammastola pulchra









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?caloe5


----------



## Low (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautifull metallica...i love how they lose almost all blue and turn so black...
Thats a stunning Klaasi too....got to get my hands on a girl...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnyhny (Jun 3, 2012)

shiny!! l love yours spiders !expecialy Pseudhapalopus Sp blue .


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jun 4, 2012)

New arrival
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus!!!!!!
Just a sling








---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h1t5b4


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous Ts!  Love the klaasi and nice pickup with the metallica!


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 5, 2012)

I just love all your T's!  So beautiful.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jun 5, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, gorgeous Ts!  Love the klaasi and nice pickup with the metallica!


Thank you. The klassi is one of my favorites. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?il0f3p


----------



## Apollo Justice (Jun 9, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I just love all your T's!  So beautiful.


Thank you 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xro1ec


----------



## Apollo Justice (Sep 12, 2012)

It's been a while so how about some pics. 

Not really sure if this is going to work but here's a pic of the pseudhapalopus sp. blue pairing from last night. I didn't see any insertions and the female was just pushing the male all around the cage. 






My new female Megaphobema mesomelas sorry about the lack of lighting. 






New female Xenethis intermedia






Two new Homoeomma sp blue slings. 











And last but not least one of my Avicularia purpurea slings munching on a dermestid beetle larva. 







---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?eexv2s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Apollo Justice (Sep 30, 2012)

Freshly molted mature female Brachypelma albiceps





If anyone has a male let me know I'd really like to breed this sp. 

Another one of my gorgeous Brachys






And a very thirsty female Brachypelma klassi





This pic really doesn't do her any justice she is stunning. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fdarcd

Reactions: Like 1


----------

